# Is it a case of dumber and dumber?..



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Sandra went for her check up to have her knee replaced at the back end of the month, while trying to find a place to park she got herself in a tight corner of the car park, a nurse who had just arrived for his shift started to help her to back out, while doing so he backed her into the front of his car..

Sandra had the consultation then drove home to a funeral, I got a phone call from the guy saying she had backed into his car and had I got the insurance details, I asked what damaged had been done and he said there was a scratch on his bumper, I said get an estimate to repair it and I would pay for it outside the insurance, he rang back with a figure of £195 from his local repair shop..
Ok I will go and pay the garage for you to get it fixed.. Until I spoke to Sandra I didn't know the plonker had let her hit his car without stopping her, me thinking he just witnessed it..

My question who is the dumbest, Sandra for backing into his car with all the beeping from the gizmos to warn her on the Jag, The dopey bugger that guided her into his car, or me for paying for the repair and not banging their heads together?...

ray.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Ray,

Think yourself lucky he didn't lodge a whiplash claim as well.

Afraid as far as fault, the driver is at the controls therefore has all the responsibility :-(


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

I forgot to say it took less than a minute to T cut the paint from his bumper off our car, and no damage at all... He would be hard pressed for a whiplash claim he was standing at the back of our car guiding her into his..

ray.


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Tell him you'll pay, but only so long as you can speak to the garage to confirm their quote and double-check it. In the end, it's down to you; as the driver is the one responsible for controlling their car I'm afraid.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

rayrecrok said:


> I forgot to say it took less than a minute to T cut the paint from his bumper off our car, and no damage at all... He would be hard pressed for a whiplash claim he was standing at the back of our car guiding her into his..
> 
> ray.


You're far too trusting Ray, recent case when a bus company was claimed against by a driver and the passengers of a parked people carrier. They claimed the bus hit them whilst pulling into a stop, causing neck injuries.

All of them got charged as the bus cctv captured the vehicle being empty. The bus company stated false claims are common place.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

TheNomad said:


> Tell him you'll pay, but only so long as you can speak to the garage to confirm their quote and double-check it. In the end, it's down to you; as the driver is the one responsible for controlling their car I'm afraid.


We went to the garage to pay for the repair as I would not give my card details over the phone, they confirmed what they would be doing including taking off the bumper to pain it all, they said they would not mask off the area but would only do a proper job, they said I could go elsewhere for another price...

To be honest I couldn't be arsed!..

ray.


----------

